

Ask Ruby Developers: Would you purchase rails SaaS template? - ericthegoodking

update: The template shall have the following features.
1. User management. 
2. Invoicing
3. Integration with billing applications (stripe, paypal, et.c)
======
rartichoke
I've seen: [https://github.com/RailsApps/rails-recurly-subscription-
saas](https://github.com/RailsApps/rails-recurly-subscription-saas)

Which seems similar. I never looked too deep into the source code though or
used it personally.

It might have value but template solutions almost always have the same draw
back and that most use cases differ from the template's path by a lot and now
the template user has to learn a 5,000+ line code base to understand the
system.

It is good trade off though if they plan to stick closely to the template.

------
skillachie
I think there might be a market for this , I have seen similar but for PHP
based platforms the only one I remember now is
[http://www.appthemes.com/themes/](http://www.appthemes.com/themes/)

I am not interested right this moment, but might be in the future. What is
your email ?

~~~
ericthegoodking
Its not a theme template but more of a SaaS template that has User , Billing
and Invoicing management.

